# CP 13 pts/8 assists vs China leading WC in assists



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Paul started this game red hot and scored all his points in about five or six minutes of playing time ending early in the second quarter.This was interupted by what appeared to be an incident where another players knee hit Chris in the lower thigh and briefly sidelined him.At the time I sort of wondered if the coaches hadn't gotten onto Chris for being a little too unselfish against Puerto Rico.I suspect that the coaches wanted him to be a little more agressive in looking to score.

All in all this game is rather meaningless since China's guardplay was as bad as expected and we were never challenged.I thought that Chris was a lot better on defense,but overall our three point defense left a lot to be desired.

Don't have a complete boxscore yet,but Chris had two rebounds and a couple of steals also I think.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

The game was a massacre.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I noticed Anthony, James and Paul are the only 3 that have started both games so far. I wonder if Coach K will change it up for the next game. Although it appears to be working fine. I'm already ready to watch the next game Tuesday morning.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

USA Cumulative Stats 


Stats through the 1st 2 games.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

_A good call, on the other hand, is on the part of Coach Krzyzewski, who has taken to pairing Chris Paul, LeBron James, Carmelo Anthony and Dwight Howard with either Shane Battier or Dwyane Wade. The former five were on the floor at the start of the first three quarters tonight, with Wade playing the role of sixth man. 

Can you name another team in the world that has a NBA Finals MVP coming off its bench? _ 

http://www.nba.com/wbc06/win2_060820.html


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

he played very well, he attack the basket alot abd he got his teammates involved. I did notice him being shaken up a little on the bench, maybe coach K shouldn't be playng him so many minutes.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow this is a really nice stat line 4-6 from the field,1-2 on treys,4-5 ft shooting,13 points,2 rebounds,2 steals,8 assists and no turnovers in 24 minutes.It would be nice if you can keep a 17 to 1 assist to turnover ratio.

Like I said China's guards were so bad it's hard to get really excited about it.I don't know why they didn't play the 17 year old kid a lot more.At least he looks like he might not suck some day...those other guys are going to suck until the day they bury them.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Diable said:


> Wow this is a really nice stat line 4-6 from the field,1-2 on treys,4-5 ft shooting,2 rebounds,2 steals,8 assists and no turnovers in 24 minutes.It would be nice if you can keep a 17 to 1 assist to turnover ratio.
> 
> Like I said China's guards were so bad it's hard to get really excited about it.I don't know why they didn't play the 17 year old kid a lot more.At least he looks like he might not suck some day...those other guys are going to suck until the day they bury them.



LOL!!! the 17 year old didn't play because he just kept throwing the ball up, like he was playing for his stats or something


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Great game played by CP3, I'm telling you he is going to be the best PG in the NBA in little time.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> Great game played by CP3, I'm telling you he is going to be the best PG in the NBA in little time.



No he's not, the guy in my sig is going to be the best PG in the league, just wait.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

In former Hornets WC news Arvydas Macijauskas(17.5) of Lithuania and Bostjan Nachbar(12.5) of Slovenija are each leading their team in scoring.Lithuania has gone 0-2 in close games against Greece and Turkey.They are in grave danger of either not advancing or meeting the United States in the first game of the knockout round.Slovenija has split their two games,clobbering Senegal and narrowly losing to Italia.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

_*It's too much fun, it's been the greatest experience ever. You're pushing the ball up the court, you might have LeBron on one wing, Carmelo, D-Wade, Dwight Howard down low finishing it's like a dream come true. It makes my job so much easier in that I really can't make a bad decision. ~~~Chris Paul *_


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

paul showed some awesome vision when he was taking an inbound and noticed that james' man wasn't following the ball, and tossed it up for an easy grab ad layup for 2. I watched the second half, so I missed all of Chris' points, but he showed up on the defensive end moreso than I wouldve expected in such a hectic paced game. Him and Howard seem to get along quite well, lets swing a trade


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> paul showed some awesome vision when he was taking an inbound and noticed that james' man wasn't following the ball, and tossed it up for an easy grab ad layup for 2. I watched the second half, so I missed all of Chris' points, but he showed up on the defensive end moreso than I wouldve expected in such a hectic paced game. Him and Howard seem to get along quite well, lets swing a trade


I would LOVE Dwight Howard on the Hornets...Id give everyone but CP3 up...


----------



## changas (Aug 23, 2004)

Diable said:


> Like I said China's guards were so bad it's hard to get really excited about it.I don't know why they didn't play the 17 year old kid a lot more.At least he looks like he might not suck some day...those other guys are going to suck until the day they bury them.


Like Diable has said, the chinese guards struggle to bring the ball up past half-court
It's painful to watch sometimes!

While i'm a bulls/rockets supporter (and a true blue aussie supporter ), i love watching CP play because he's just something different (and quite gifted!) 
very enjoyable to watch him play! and somewhat reminiscent of the aussie boomers side and our guards


----------

